# Ovulation pains



## Wishingforbump (Aug 19, 2012)

I have with out fail ov pains every month. I usually get a +opk two days or so b4 these pains. But this week I have been having -opk and now I am having fairly strong ov pains. I always thort ov pains wer wen the egg pops out of the ovary. Am I mistaken and it's the build up ti ov or what?? I'm confused!!


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

maybe you missed your surge? keep testing for next few days as you never know. Its happened to me a few times and I worked out I have a short timeframe for a surge so bought cheap internet tests to test twice a day and when they got darker I used a clearblue smiley OPK to confirm.


----------



## Wishingforbump (Aug 19, 2012)

I thort I had missed it too but I have a + this morning 12 hours AFTER my ov pains?? Have I missed my window


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

no jump on DH NOW!


----------



## Wishingforbump (Aug 19, 2012)

Even more confusing!!! I'm still having +opk 4 days after my quite intense ov pains on Friday. WhTs that all about!!


----------

